# 1st Puppy Class



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

We had our first puppy class tonight. They have a free period of 10 minutes for the puppies to run around and socialize. I was looking forward to it since Yoshi hasn't had many off-leash plays with other dogs. The poor thing was so scared! He hid behind or under my seat the entire play time. It was small group...I think 8 puppies or less. But I must say there were some big puppies in there....I should have asked for their birth certificate to make sure they were young enough to be in the class... :suspicious: I felt so bad for him, I wanted to cry, but on the other hand there was some ruff puppy playing here and there....and he was the smallest one there... One other puppy grew weary too and remained with his owner towards the end of the play session.

Good news...after that he did great with the "obedience" part of the class. He made me proud!:cheer2:

I'm hoping next week will be better. I'll be updating.
Just wanted to share.

Hindsight: perhaps I should look into a small-breed class...???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ellen, that is completely normal. A lot of puppies are overwhelmed by such an environment, which is why it's important that you keep going and make sure NOT to baby him when he's hiding. When he comes out at all and/or makes a move towards another dog, treat and say good boy. Kubrick was very very very nervous around dogs at his puppy class and seriously wouldn't go near a dog (he'd run away) until the end of the class. Puppy class is a wonderful place to socialize your dog to how to deal with, and be happy around, large groups of dogs. You shouldn't feel bad for him as he's just learning. Just don't push him (that's just as bad as babying him) and make sure he's making his own decision to go near other dogs at his own pace. He'll become comfortable and happy there by the end, I'm sure. Good luck!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ellen, I think part of the puppy class is the socialization so probably he will get a little better each week. Abby is always a little slow to warm up to new situations, too. Good for Yoshi doing well in obedience - you SHOULD be proud! If there is a small breed class it probably would be better - big puppies would be a little overwhelming for a little guy.

Kathie


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye's first class she barked her fool head off at the other dogs, especially at a 3-year-old dog-aggressive Doberman. Each week it got better. I think the first week is pretty overwhelming for them. Enjoy...the classes really are a lot of fun.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you so much! That is all very reassuring! I really appreciate it!
:hug:
I just let him be during the free session. I tried to urge him out once or twice but definately did not want to push him.
He is definately better one-on-one with the leash on. My plan is to try getting there earlier next time so he can meet the other pups in a calmer manner before class begins.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver hid in the agility tunnel during free play and only came out to play with the people. He was the only puppy in his litter, so I think he was very overwhelmed. He's still slow to warm up, but he LOVES going to day care, and they say he plays well once he's been there a while.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

*2nd class*

Last night was Yoshi's second puppy class. While he was still very leary when some of the other pups got overexcited, he did do much better than last week...as in he came out from under my chair to investigate, sniff a pup, and have a romp with his schnoodle friend. When it got too much for him he'd be back under my seat or by my side. (At least I know that he feels safe with me!) Last week he would have no part of it at all. yay! My daughter came along with me and was a little more stern about (gently) moving him towards the action to get him going...it worked! The trainers commented to me about how much better he was doing and towards the end said that they can see him running the show by the end of the classes. I guess we'll have to wait and see about that one!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww Ellen I bet he will be running the show by the end of class just give him time and he will be fine.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Awww Ellen I bet he will be running the show by the end of class just give him time and he will be fine.


I hope he isn't a little chicken at the Pawty!
:fear:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ellen the pawty will be great socializing for Yoshi even if he doesn’t get out and play. There are a few that hang back and watch or interact with the people more. My Monte is one of them, he would much rather find a lap he can snuggle into or a kid that he can kiss to death.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh good second class. I think you will find the more you get him out the better the interactions become. Even if it is him not doing RLH but at least not scared. And also I think dogs read other dogs way better than we do. There is a dog in Dasher's obedience class a big old GSD and Dash avoided this dog when we first moved here. I thought I didnt do my part socializing him with big dogs. But he has now made friends including his favorite dog to see is a big fat yellow lab. As to the GSD, it is the only dog Dash never tries to interact and I was originally concerned he was scared of her. But speed up a few months later, the more I get to know her, the more I realize she is missing a few screws. Dash doesnt hide but avoids that dog and now I can see why...I want to avoid her too!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Where do y'all attend puppy classes? At someplace like Petsmart, or at a specialized obedience school? What age can I start Toby? We have a place here called "Man's Best Friend".....anyone heard of it?


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

There is a place in Dallas that is called Man's Best Friend and a local radio station "highly recommends it" I have not taken Mimi yet to any kind of training but am looking for a small business in my area. 

Any things to consider when looking for a school?


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

*Just Graduated Puppy Kindergarten*

I can't believe our Puppy Class session is already over!
Time flies! 
Yoshi has improved a lot since our first class. While he is still cautious of some of the other dogs around him, there were also his two "favorites" in class that he couldn't get enough of! And when things get a little crazy, he comes back to us and checks in.
His sit, stay and down are great. His leave it, healing and come are good but are still a work in progress...and that is ok since he's still so young. (5 months)
I definately want to continue but am worried about how much bigger pups/dogs will be in the next session. Ha, I'm back to square one...there is a small breed training class available but it is much farther away.
I'll have to think that one over!


p.s. We take our class at a neighborhood dog training school. We are lucky to be in an area with a lot of different options. We made our decision of schools by word of mouth and by convenience (distance-wise).


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Graduation Yoshi, you cutie-pie. Izzy sends kisses.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations, Ellen and Yoshi! Good job!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought I was reading a thread you only just posted, but it's a month old. Thank goodness, because when I saw Yoshi at the play date, I didn't see a shy puppy at all!! LOL 

Way to go Ellen and Yoshi!!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

My prior puppy (bichon) was the smallest one in his puppy class. The instructor tried to seperate the bigger ones during play period but they all wanted to be together. I finally took my puppy out of the bunch , they were too rough on the poor little one. Later classes things got better though.


----------

